# Howdy



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

from sweltering OK!

I'm Trish aka Gypsichic......I recongnize alot of you from other lists

Hubby and I have been small-potatos yardhaunters for several yrs now......of course the display grows every year! 

glad to be here


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Hey there and welcome to the street! Any pictures of your haunt?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here gypsichic (love the handle).

So who looks fimiliar? Please, point fingers!!!


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

my mama always said it wasn't nice to point 

i do have some pics and will get those loaded asap


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Yeah, cool handle! Welcome to the forum, by the way.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the fourms!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the fun gypsichic. I am a small but growing yard haunter too, I have so many projects to complete it is scary...lol but fun.

add me to the group that likes your handle too.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

We're all small potatoes! Welcome aboard our little slice of inter-hell!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I am more like cheese fries than potatoes. But welcome to the forum. May all your cheese fries be on the cripy side.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome to a most dangerously insperational creative forum


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Welcome gypsichic. Looking forward to seeing pics of your haunt.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> I am more like cheese fries than potatoes. But welcome to the forum. May all your cheese fries be on the cripy side.


I'm just a small fry myself.........lol

thanks for the warm welcome everyone!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Welcome to the street! Lots of good talent and ideas here.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome home gypsichic. Size doesn't matter, lol.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

May I be the first to welcome yo.....Oh crap. Last again.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome, gypsichic!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Welcome to the Street gypsichic, be carefule some of the moderators may bite.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

if some of the mods bite - size could matter..........lol


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Oh You are so going to fit right in around here..lol


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

Howdy Gypsychic. Nice to meet another "small potatoes" yard haunter. Looking forward to sharing ideas with you.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

Hella said:


> Oh You are so going to fit right in around here..lol


size AND fit are highly important!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

LOL, you are so right.

hey you scrapbook too!! how long have you been collecting supplies.  I'm going on 13 years of madness with that hobby.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

Hella said:


> LOL, you are so right.
> 
> hey you scrapbook too!! how long have you been collecting supplies.  I'm going on 13 years of madness with that hobby.


lmao...........oh how I can relate..........about 3 yrs now

I hang out on a couple of sb boards as well


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

very cool. I lurk majorly on 2P's..lol that board moves so fast it is impossible to keep up, I don't know how some of those women do it.

I have decided that I need to make a scrapbook of my halloween obsession too..lol so I have been trying to remember to take photos of the process.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

hey me too! in fact i've been working on a layout of last year

i go to 2P's for ideas - major talent there........i usually hangout at scraplove though


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Welcome gypsichic!


----------

